# Windows Update Error - 0x80070005



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm currently trying to install Windows 10 Version 1803 on my desktop and keep getting the following error after the update attempts and gets to 2%. I've read somewhere it could be permissions-related but I've only ever had 1 account on this machine which is set to Administrator so I should have full access.

2018-10 Update for Windows 10 Version 1803 for x64-based Systems (KB4100347) -Error 0x80070005

Any thoughts? :banghead:

Many thanks,

KugarWeb


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

There is an update log that you need to pull out which can help us understand the reason for failure.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Any reason not to go for V1809?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Just another thought it is a really poor choice to have one account as Administrator only as it closes the back door for any help should the user become corrupted and you would need to access Windows to create a new user.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

tristar said:


> There is an update log that you need to pull out which can help us understand the reason for failure.


Are these the logs located in C:\Windows\Logs\WindowsUpdate? If so let me know what files' contents I need to paste in as there are multiple showing for yesterday and today.



Corday said:


> Any reason not to go for V1809?


I'm running updates automatically but it's stuck on 1803 at the moment for some reason, otherwise I would let it update to 1809.



Rich-M said:


> Just another thought it is a really poor choice to have one account as Administrator only as it closes the back door for any help should the user become corrupted and you would need to access Windows to create a new user.


Thanks for the tip Rich, could you point me to how I could setup multiple accounts? On a separate note I think I'm also having Administrator issues which may or may not be part of the Windows Update problems I'm experiencing.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is 1 way detailed here https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/limited-user-accounts-windows-10


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can manually update to 1803 here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Why do that when you can go here and download the Media Creator Dvd for 1809. No need to do 1803 first.
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
Use "Download Tool Now" no need for Coa just say "not needed" during install.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

joeten said:


> There is 1 way detailed here https://www.laptopmag.com/articles/limited-user-accounts-windows-10





Rich-M said:


> Why do that when you can go here and download the Media Creator Dvd for 1809. No need to do 1803 first.
> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/soft...load/windows10
> Use "Download Tool Now" no need for Coa just say "not needed" during install.


Great, thanks both! I'll give those a go and report back. Is it likely I'll need to use the Media Creation Tool for every update going forward or is it just a known bug with this particular update? Could get a bit costly otherwise...and create a stack of coasters I don't really need! :ermm:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You make a new media tool for every build update or twice a year. The current version always incorporates prior versions. There could still be a hardware issue with why 1803 will not update though, I am just wondering why we are trying so hard to install the wrong version is all.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> You make a new media tool for every build update or twice a year. The current version always incorporates prior versions. There could still be a hardware issue with why 1803 will not update though, I am just wondering why we are trying so hard to install the wrong version is all.


Ok great, thanks for letting me know.
I downloaded the tool and it seems that 1803 is installed (eh??) and it will update to 1809. I just need to do a restart and then the update should apply.

Will report back tomorrow!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Kewl we will await news....


----------



## OROneill (Feb 6, 2019)

If you get an error like this in the future with the auto-updater, there is another way to essentially "reset" it so that it doesn't have any problematic files that are getting in the way of a new download or install.

Since you just have the admin account, you can open up your task manager, go to the services tab and find wuauserv. It is the Windows Update service. Right click it, stop the service, then go to C:/windows/softwaredistribution/download and delete all the files -- stopping the service allows you to delete files that are currently "in use" by the auto-updater, which is probably where the problem is.

Plus, this will often free up a fairly big chunk of space on your drive -- I had to do this on my laptop the other day because it had been offline for roughly a year and had about a billion updates to do, which caused issues during installations of some them. Long story short, deleting the update "cache" freed up about 8 gigs of space on the drive, and after rebooting (instead of just restarting the service, you might as well reboot, cause that will also restart the service) the updates that had been failing downloaded and installed without issue.

This may not be considered the "best" way to deal with this problem, but it seems to fix it for me with the added benefit freeing up space.


----------



## OROneill (Feb 6, 2019)

^PS -- if any of you more knowledgeable users know a reason not to do this, let me know. It was the only quick fix I found by searching the other day.


----------



## webben69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Microsoft has a tool to diagnose and repair the updater. I'm tied up with a paying customer right now. Go to Microsoft.com and do a little searching you will find it. It might have been on Technet.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have a read here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=How...HZ5NB_cQzmd6BAgFEAs&biw=1536&bih=701&dpr=1.25


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Is it likely I'll need to use the Media Creation Tool for every update going forward


 I personally like to make a new USB Flash Drive installer for every major upgrade twice a year. This gives me control to install when I want to, and to also install it on more then one computer. Using a USB Flash drive, it can be overwritten with each new Upgrade, or erased for other use, so there are no coasters.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

OROneill said:


> If you get an error like this in the future with the auto-updater, there is another way to essentially "reset" it so that it doesn't have any problematic files that are getting in the way of a new download or install.
> 
> Since you just have the admin account, you can open up your task manager, go to the services tab and find wuauserv. It is the Windows Update service. Right click it, stop the service, then go to C:/windows/softwaredistribution/download and delete all the files -- stopping the service allows you to delete files that are currently "in use" by the auto-updater, which is probably where the problem is.
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks! I'll try this next time the updates run into any errors.



webben69 said:


> Microsoft has a tool to diagnose and repair the updater. I'm tied up with a paying customer right now. Go to Microsoft.com and do a little searching you will find it. It might have been on Technet.





Rich-M said:


> Have a read here:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=How...HZ5NB_cQzmd6BAgFEAs&biw=1536&bih=701&dpr=1.25


Thanks both, will give that a try if I run into any more problems.

....Thankfully now that I've got past the 1803 update (not 1809 as I previously thought), it's been updating itself swimmingly. I installed the main Winter Update and am now installing the latest security updates for this month as part of 1809. Hopefully that is the last of the issues now and if I do run into any more problems I can use the above helpful hints!

I'll also look into getting myself setup with another account. What's the easiest way to migrate from an Administrator account to standard accounts and keep the same software and file access?

Thanks again all!


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> I personally like to make a new USB Flash Drive installer for every major upgrade twice a year. This gives me control to install when I want to, and to also install it on more then one computer. Using a USB Flash drive, it can be overwritten with each new Upgrade, or erased for other use, so there are no coasters.


Good tip, I'll dig out my USB drive and give that a go. Any particular size recommended for these updates or are they usually quite small in filesize?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

No, they are quite large, just like installing a new OS from the get go. The burned USB drives size is about *4GB*, but we suggest an *8GB *or larger flash drive to include any updates. 
And these Upgrades (not updates) take a long time to install, at least an hour or more. If you updated from the web site or Windows Update it would take even longer as you also have to include Downloading it to the computer.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> I'll also look into getting myself setup with another account. What's the easiest way to migrate from an Administrator account to standard accounts and keep the same software and file access?


Go into Control Panel, User Accounts in the Administrator Account and create a new Named account under "manage another account" then "add a user account" as a Local Administrator Account, you can also create standard user accounts there too you can setup new accounts.


----------



## jonnyb (May 23, 2006)

Some mainboards just don't like Windows 10. I recently bought a Dell Latitude E6420 and it had Windows 10 on it. Always had issues with a few drivers. I went to Dell's website and saw that the E6420 was NOT tested with Windows 10. Someone just put it on this computer any ways. I put Windows 7 on it and it ran like crazy.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> > I'll also look into getting myself setup with another account. What's the easiest way to migrate from an Administrator account to standard accounts and keep the same software and file access?
> 
> 
> Go into Control Panel, User Accounts in the Administrator Account and create a new Named account under "manage another account" then "add a user account" as a Local Administrator Account, you can also create standard user accounts there too you can setup new accounts.


Thanks!

However I've now run into serious problems with my PC - it blue screened on startup this morning and also gave me a disk read error. I restarted and it booted into Windows fine. After about 6 hours of use it's just blue screened again and given me another disk read error.

It's now in a cycle of blue screens continually and despite trying recovery and automatic repairs it won't boot. I even tried going into the recovery menu and rolling back "quality" and "feature" updates but it wasn't able to do that apparently. I also tried a reset of my PC and keep my personal files to no avail.

I'm guessing this is hardware related - either something is wrong with a connection or my SSD has died.

Any thoughts please?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Open the side of the case and re-seat the Data cable to the SSD drive and to the Motherboard. Also, try a different SATA Data cable. Try a different SATA port on the motherboard. Try a different SATA Power Plug from the PSU.
Boot into Setup (Bios) confirm that the SSD drive is the First Boot device. Save and Exit. If all else fails, you can recover any files you want off the SSD and wipe it and reinstall Windows. If that fails, then the SSD is failing.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Open the side of the case and re-seat the Data cable to the SSD drive and to the Motherboard. Also, try a different SATA Data cable. Try a different SATA port on the motherboard. Try a different SATA Power Plug from the PSU.
> Boot into Setup (Bios) confirm that the SSD drive is the First Boot device. Save and Exit. If all else fails, you can recover any files you want off the SSD and wipe it and reinstall Windows. If that fails, then the SSD is failing.


Hi there,

So I've tried new data and power cables and a different port but I still get the same result. I unplugged all of my other drives just to see if I could identify any noises or anything odd but all seems fine. I also checked and set the SSD as the first boot device (it was anyway) but no deal.

I even tried reseating the RAM but it made no difference.

I'll look into backing my SSD's files up and try a fresh install of Windows and report back. Let me know if you have any other thoughts in the meantime. Thanks for your help - what started out as a simple Windows update issue eh? haha.

Thanks!


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

KugarWeb said:


> Hi there,
> 
> So I've tried new data and power cables and a different port but I still get the same result. I unplugged all of my other drives just to see if I could identify any noises or anything odd but all seems fine. I also checked and set the SSD as the first boot device (it was anyway) but no deal.
> 
> ...


Ok so I've got some weird news. I decided the easiest way to backup my files from the SSD was to install Windows on another hard drive and then have the SSD as a "second" drive. I've since got into Windows, run a chkdsk on the SSD and the attached has come back (long story short: no bad clusters). I then changed permissions on the SSD and have been able to copy across my most important files and back them up.

So where do I go from here? Is there anything wrong with the SSD or was it a bad Windows update that went seriously wrong and caused a never-ending loop of blue screens and "disk errors"?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download Crystal Disk Info standard edition and have it report on the SSD. This will tell you the health of the SSD if all is Green and good,
Then Unplug the other HDD, Boot off of the Windows installer, choose your Language, choose Custom Install and Delete ALL partitions on the SSD, then go Next. Windows will create new partitions, format them and install Windows. 
If there are any Yellow Caution messages, the drive should be replaced.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

How about telling us the hardware involved and especially ram makes and models before reinstalling anything I would run Memtest86
on all system ram. This feels like hardware issue and most BSODs are either ram or hard drive anyway so also run Crystal Disk to check ssd drive also a great idea.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> How about telling us the hardware involved and especially ram makes and models before reinstalling anything I would run Memtest86
> on all system ram. This feels like hardware issue and most BSODs are either ram or hard drive anyway so also run Crystal Disk to check ssd drive also a great idea.


Great OK thanks, I'll give those tests a go.
In the meantime below are the full specs of my PC:

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Motherboard
Intel i5 3570K 3.4Ghz
2x Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz 4GB RAM 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560Ti
SanDisk 240GB Ultra II SSD 240GB SATA III
Seagate 1.5GB SATA HDD
Corsair TX750W Power Supply


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Download Crystal Disk Info standard edition and have it report on the SSD. This will tell you the health of the SSD if all is Green and good,
> Then Unplug the other HDD, Boot off of the Windows installer, choose your Language, choose Custom Install and Delete ALL partitions on the SSD, then go Next. Windows will create new partitions, format them and install Windows.
> If there are any Yellow Caution messages, the drive should be replaced.


Crystal Disk Info came back as attached. 
Not green but still came back as "Good - 100%"

I'm just writing the MemTest image to a USB and will then run the RAM tests.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Memtest runs continuously until you stop it. It's best to remove all RAM modules except one when you test each one individually, if you get any Errors, Red in the bottom pane, then that module is bad. Run for at least 7 passes for each Module. 
I am sure your RAM will pass, and it was just a one time anomaly that happened and a clean install of Windows will clear it all up.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Memtest runs continuously until you stop it. It's best to remove all RAM modules except one when you test each one individually, if you get any Errors, Red in the bottom pane, then that module is bad. Run for at least 7 passes for each Module.
> I am sure your RAM will pass, and it was just a one time anomaly that happened and a clean install of Windows will clear it all up.


Ah I see... well the test ran and it automatically did 4 passes which all came back fine. However when I pressed any key to view the summary I think it may have crashed as it didn't respond to any input haha.

Attached is a photo of the results I could get though.

Cheers!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

RAM is good and SSD is good, proceed with Clean Install


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> RAM is good and SSD is good, proceed with Clean Install


Good to know, thanks!
I did a clean install on the SSD and it all seems to be working well now (there was a slight hiccup when Edge decided to lock up my PC while I was downloading Chrome but otherwise it seems stable!).

Any ideas what could have gone wrong? Shall I hold fire on installing the latest Windows updates as a result? At the moment I'm burning through the 2017 updates so I have a fair way to go (used an OEM install disc I had).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You can save a lot of time by going to the same site you burned the media creator disk at and instead choosing the update box instead which will take you to the latest version and save you a lot of time from doing individual updates.
*https://tinyurl.com/nwvexuv

*I must admit I would be surprised if everything works out well this time because personally I have never seen a "botched" install that was fixed by another install but I am as willing to learn as the next guy, hopefully.

By the same token I have never seen Windows Updates completely blow away any install of any version of Windows. Not to say I haven't seen issues coming from updates of course and we did have the recent October Update blow away personal files and data for a small number of users which is why it was pulled back and redone a month later.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> You can save a lot of time by going to the same site you burned the media creator disk at and instead choosing the update box instead which will take you to the latest version and save you a lot of time from doing individual updates.
> *https://tinyurl.com/nwvexuv
> 
> *I must admit I would be surprised if everything works out well this time because personally I have never seen a "botched" install that was fixed by another install but I am as willing to learn as the next guy, hopefully.
> ...


Thanks for the link - I'll give that a go to save some time.
I've got to be honest yes I'm not holding out a lot of hope but maybe it will be alright - possibly some conflicts that with a fresh drive won't be there? I'll keep you all updated.

Yes I do remember hearing about the October Update borking a few machines - let's hope mine isn't going to be another statistic!!:nonono:


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes but they fixed the messed up update so now it would take a new "borking" to give you such problems.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

When you get your computer the way you want, create a _Clone Image_ file of the drive in Macrium Reflect or your favorite Clone software and save the image to an external drive. Now if you install the Fall Upgrade *1809 *and something is _Borked,_ you can easily restore from the image with all your programs and settings in tact. Once you do* 1809 *and all other updates, programs and settings so it's just the way you like it, then create a new image. Now if anything happens in the future, you can restore that image with no loss of data.


----------



## webben69 (Mar 27, 2011)

I never use the install disks that came with any piece of equipment. You have no idea how long that box sat on a shelf waiting to be sold. If the manufacturer has taken the time to make a new version or versions, they were responding to a problem with the previous version. Always go their website. If there is a newer version just install that instead of installing a version that needs a patch. The patch might work but why bother?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

webben69 said:


> I never use the install disks that came with any piece of equipment. You have no idea how long that box sat on a shelf waiting to be sold. If the manufacturer has taken the time to make a new version or versions, they were responding to a problem with the previous version. Always go their website. If there is a newer version just install that instead of installing a version that needs a patch. The patch might work but why bother?


Well I did the opposite for someone who wanted to revert to Windows 7 after having 10 for about a year. I used his original disc then ran all the updates.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Yes but they fixed the messed up update so now it would take a new "borking" to give you such problems.


Ha...well that was wishful thinking on my part!
Since the lock-up with Microsoft Edge my PC now gets to a point where it will work for about 20 minutes at a time and then lock-up. There's no real pattern to it either - sometimes it's a browser, or even a game - but always within roughly 20 minutes.

I've been using my newly refreshed SSD for the most part but also tried the HDD that I loaded Windows onto to get the SSD backed up - both lock-up so I assume it's not Windows that's the problem as they're running different versions (note that neither are plugged in at the same time, it's one or the other so it rules out any background HDD/SSD screwups).

Therefore it must be another component or something that's infected my PC (I have continually run updated virus protection though which has never picked anything up.

Any thoughts as to what I could test next?

Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Since both drives and the RAM are good, Then the computer may be overheating or the Power Supply Unit may be failing. 
Boot into Setup (Bios) go to PC Health or some such. Check the temperatures. You can also check the voltages here. 
If the computer is running hot, then you will need to remove the Heat Sync and reapply Thermal Gel between Heat Sync and Processor.

Heat sounds like a reasonable place to look at being a issue.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Heat seems like a reasonable place to look at for the issue.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Since both drives and the RAM are good, Then the computer may be overheating or the Power Supply Unit may be failing.
> Boot into Setup (Bios) go to PC Health or some such. Check the temperatures. You can also check the voltages here.
> If the computer is running hot, then you will need to remove the Heat Sync and reapply Thermal Gel between Heat Sync and Processor.
> 
> Heat sounds like a reasonable place to look at being a issue.





joeten said:


> Heat seems like a reasonable place to look at for the issue.


Thanks for the feedback both, I'll check the BIOS tonight and let you know.
It would be strange if heat is the issue as I've had the PC case open for the most part while I get things finalised with the drives and so should be getting good airflow.

In my opinion the most likely culprit is the PSU as it's been with me for about 10 years now (it was in my last PC build and then carried over). In some ways it would be a positive if that is the problem since I've been wanting to go modular for a while - the cables at present just get in the way of everything despite them being cable-tied and clipped to the inner side of the case.

Thanks!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Oh my goodness way too long I think the highest warranties on those which TG were Seasonic built was 5 years.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Rich-M said:


> Oh my goodness way too long I think the highest warranties on those which TG were Seasonic built was 5 years.


Haha. I think I saw the equivalent Corsair to mine with a 10 year warranty to be fair - https://www.ebuyer.com/858591-corsair-rm750x-80-gold-fully-modular-power-supply-cp-9020179-uk

Worth spending the extra to get Platinum or even a higher wattage for a few £ more (if it turns out to be the PSU)? By the way no real reason for choosing Corsair but the current Corsair has lasted me well so why not...?

Thanks!


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

KugarWeb said:


> Rich-M said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my goodness way too long I think the highest warranties on those which TG were Seasonic built was 5 years.
> ...


So I've been in the BIOS to look at temperatures and voltage, and I believe it's all normal - at least from a temperature and RAM voltage point of view. 

Attached are some shots of various screens which detailed temperature and voltages including PC Health Status.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Enable the warnings for Temperatures and Fan Fail, see if it alerts you when it is about to lock up. 
Other then that, unplug all drives except for the OS drive (ie) CD/DVD, secondary HDD etc. Remove all USB devices other then keyboard and mouse. If it locks up and the temps are good, you can try a different PSU, but it might be a Motherboard problem at that point.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> Enable the warnings for Temperatures and Fan Fail, see if it alerts you when it is about to lock up.
> Other then that, unplug all drives except for the OS drive (ie) CD/DVD, secondary HDD etc. Remove all USB devices other then keyboard and mouse. If it locks up and the temps are good, you can try a different PSU, but it might be a Motherboard problem at that point.


Thanks for the advice I'll give that a go. Are there any logs that are tracked so I can just leave it running if/until it freezes or is it a case of just wait and see? I'm kind-of hoping that it's the PSU rather than the Motherboard...easier part to track down and means I won't have to take the entire machine apart to replace it...unlike if it's the Motherboard that's the issue!


----------



## webben69 (Mar 27, 2011)

KugarWeb said:


> spunk.funk said:
> 
> 
> > Enable the warnings for Temperatures and Fan Fail, see if it alerts you when it is about to lock up.
> ...



There's a very nice FREE utility called SpeedFan by Alfredo Milani Comparetti at: http://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php 

You can run it in the background. It should be perfect for this application. Caveat: I believe Mr. Comparetti designed this software using the actual specs from the manufacturer of the heat sensors. Occasionally, it reports temps that are wildly inaccurate because of motherboard manufacturers who failed to implement the sensor according to the specifications provided by the sensor manufacturer.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

webben69 said:


> There's a very nice FREE utility called SpeedFan by Alfredo Milani Comparetti at: https://www.almico.com/sfdownload.php
> 
> You can run it in the background. It should be perfect for this application. Caveat: I believe Mr. Comparetti designed this software using the actual specs from the manufacturer of the heat sensors. Occasionally, it reports temps that are wildly inaccurate because of motherboard manufacturers who failed to implement the sensor according to the specifications provided by the sensor manufacturer.


Caveat #2 from Mr. Comparetti: "SpeedFan is an extremely powerful tool. It can be very useful in helping you find the reasons for an unpredictable reboot or a failing hard disk. It can tell you whether you are likely to experience temperature related issues and can help you to greatly reduce the noise at work or while watching a movie. But this great power requires access to a lot of resources on your motherboard and it might be that your hardware does not like such kind of access. SpeedFan is used worldwide since 2000 and there are so many happy users out there, but you should always remember that no program can be perfect and therefore I can't be held responsible if SpeedFan causes any damage to your system".


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Corday said:


> Caveat #2 from Mr. Comparetti: "SpeedFan is an extremely powerful tool. It can be very useful in helping you find the reasons for an unpredictable reboot or a failing hard disk. It can tell you whether you are likely to experience temperature related issues and can help you to greatly reduce the noise at work or while watching a movie. But this great power requires access to a lot of resources on your motherboard and it might be that your hardware does not like such kind of access. SpeedFan is used worldwide since 2000 and there are so many happy users out there, but you should always remember that no program can be perfect and therefore I can't be held responsible if SpeedFan causes any damage to your system".


Thanks for the heads-up both.
I tested the theory about my temperatures out manually last night (i.e. without SpeedFan running) and set my CPU temperature alarm to 60C. On reset after saving the BIOS settings the computer reset, and then locked up at the American Megatrends logo. I reset the machine manually via the on/off button and it shutdown again immediately.

I then tried another switch on and it booted through to Windows without a problem. After that I loaded up the same game I was playing when it locked up before and really tried to push the system to make it freeze by leaving it on an intensive scene for 30 minutes - no alarms or freezes and I was able to come back to it, close the game and shutdown without any issues.

Some very strange behaviour happening....


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

KugarWeb said:


> Thanks for the heads-up both.
> I tested the theory about my temperatures out manually last night (i.e. without SpeedFan running) and set my CPU temperature alarm to 60C. On reset after saving the BIOS settings the computer reset, and then locked up at the American Megatrends logo. I reset the machine manually via the on/off button and it shutdown again immediately.
> 
> I then tried another switch on and it booted through to Windows without a problem. After that I loaded up the same game I was playing when it locked up before and really tried to push the system to make it freeze by leaving it on an intensive scene for 30 minutes - no alarms or freezes and I was able to come back to it, close the game and shutdown without any issues.
> ...


Ok so after running a couple of games with SpeedFan running, I got the attached result. This was playing Command & Conquer 3 locally with 7 CPU players on pretty much default settings, followed by NFS:Most Wanted (2012), switching from standard settings which got the GPU to 58C followed by upping the anti-aliasing to 4x which grinded my system and got the GPU up to 67-68C. The CPU barely topped 40C, hovering around 38C most of the time and only Core 1 was doing this, the other cores were at around 35C most of the time.

So in conclusion I really don't know what's been going on with my machine but I suspect it's either a component on the way out or just a temporary glitch...either way it's very weird it hasn't come up again.

I'll give it exactly the same scenario over the weekend by playing online with a friend again and see what happens and then report back if there's any further crashes or spikes.

Any more thoughts so far?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a command prompt as admin and type:-

powercfg -energy (press enter) 

Will run an analysis for 60 secs reports to a html file in system32.See what it shows.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

jenae said:


> Hi, open a command prompt as admin and type:-
> 
> powercfg -energy (press enter)
> 
> Will run an analysis for 60 secs reports to a html file in system32.See what it shows.


Thanks jenae - I've just run that test and it came back with 10 errors, 8 warnings and 21 informational.

Attached is the full report. A lot of the errors are related to "USB Suspend:USB Device not Entering Selective Suspend" and some are Device Drivers which I assume points to me not running some of Windows updates lately until this issue is resolved.

Let me know if you have any advice - does this point to a faulty component potentially or something else?

Thanks again!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

The print is way to small to read. Just take a small section of it and paste it into Paint and increase the size so it is readable.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

spunk.funk said:


> The print is way to small to read. Just take a small section of it and paste it into Paint and increase the size so it is readable.


Haha ah that's annoying it's been optimised, it was a full size page screenshot before I uploaded - I'll try again later today.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

KugarWeb said:


> Haha ah that's annoying it's been optimised, it was a full size page screenshot before I uploaded - I'll try again later today.


Or just upload the html report itself, why the extra steps to take screenshots?


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> KugarWeb said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ah that's annoying it's been optimised, it was a full size page screenshot before I uploaded - I'll try again later today.
> ...


I thought that but the uploader said the file was invalid.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

KugarWeb said:


> I thought that but the uploader said the file was invalid.


Zip it then and upload. This is simply done by right-clicking the file, select *Send to* and choose *Compressed (zipped) folder*. A new zip file will be created containing the html file. Upload the zip file.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Since the html page is on the C:\drive and is not a link to a web page, you have to convert the file to another format. Here is a free online html to PDF converter  then upload the PDF to your next post. Like this.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> Zip it then and upload. This is simply done by right-clicking the file, select *Send to* and choose *Compressed (zipped) folder*. A new zip file will be created containing the html file. Upload the zip file.


Ok cool, thanks!
Please see attached for the energy-report.html file.

Cheers!


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

KugarWeb said:


> Ok cool, thanks!
> Please see attached for the energy-report.html file.
> 
> Cheers!


Any ideas what the problem could be? Let me know if you can't open the format I uploaded correctly - should work in all browsers though?

I'm still puzzled what the issue could be really as again the other night I played a new game for a couple of hours without any issues - no alarms, lock-ups or anything! Like I say I'm guessing it's a component that's on the way out but hasn't given up quite yet...


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry for the triple post but...

It happened again!
I'd booted my PC up without a problem running the SSD, decided to restart and plug in a secondary hard drive and made sure to choose the SSD as the main boot device. 

However, after a few seconds of it starting up Windows the PC gave a blue screen with "CRITICAL_SERVICE_FAILED". This now repeatedly happens even after unplugging the secondary drive and just having the SSD running.

Any thoughts and any logs I can call on to get more information?
I guess this is a PSU or Motherboard issue not handling the drive...but why would it happen again after the HDD is unplugged, unless it's still overloaded?

I'll try switching it on again soon as it's been a couple of days since this happened and see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

KugarWeb said:


> Sorry for the triple post but...
> 
> It happened again!
> I'd booted my PC up without a problem running the SSD, decided to restart and plug in a secondary hard drive and made sure to choose the SSD as the main boot device.
> ...


Try booting with driver signature enforcement disabled.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> KugarWeb said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the triple post but...
> ...


Ok - how would I do this and what will that do? Presumably this is just to test something and not something I need to do permanently?

Thanks!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

KugarWeb said:


> Ok - how would I do this and what will that do? Presumably this is just to test something and not something I need to do permanently?
> 
> Thanks!


The option is available in the Advanced Startup options and yes, it's a temporary setting and only affects that particular boot attempt. Since Windows doesn't boot, your other choice for loading the Advanced Startup menu is to force-shutdown Windows three times while it tries to boot. This will automatically trigger the Automatic Startup Repair process which will eventually fail and then you'll have the option to go for Advanced options (a button). This will take you to back to the Windows Recovery Environment (WinRE) where you will select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup settings > Restart. When the PC restarts, it will present you with a menu of startup options such as Safe mode and the corresponding keys to load the desired option. The tutorial here illustrates this better.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> The option is available in the Advanced Startup options and yes, it's a temporary setting and only affects that particular boot attempt. Since Windows doesn't boot, your other choice for loading the Advanced Startup menu is to force-shutdown Windows three times while it tries to boot. This will automatically trigger the Automatic Startup Repair process which will eventually fail and then you'll have the option to go for Advanced options (a button). This will take you to back to the Windows Recovery Environment (WinRE) where you will select Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup settings > Restart. When the PC restarts, it will present you with a menu of startup options such as Safe mode and the corresponding keys to load the desired option. The tutorial here illustrates this better.


Sorry it's taken a while to get back. I've now chosen this option to boot from and it's booting successfully. What are my options now - to update the drivers or does this signify what the actual problem has been all along?

Thanks!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

KugarWeb said:


> Sorry it's taken a while to get back. I've now chosen this option to boot from and it's booting successfully. What are my options now - to update the drivers or does this signify what the actual problem has been all along?
> 
> Thanks!


Driver signature enforcement is not and should not be a problem. It is enabled by default and is a crucial security feature. For some mysterious reason, however, signature verification gets broken and Windows 10 fails to boot normally until enforcement is disabled. Some reports suggest Disk Cleanup has resulted in this, be it user-initiated or system-initiated during automatic maintenance. I personally haven't experienced this though, yet I always manually run Disk Cleanup after successfully upgrading Windows 10, as part of a routine cleanup before taking a system image backup.

Have a look here and then run the *File Signature Verification* tool (simply search for _*sigverif*_). Using it should be straightforward, simply click _*Start*_ and once the scan is complete, a log file will be created by it showing the results. You can view the log file by clicking the _*Advanced*_ button. You should not have any unsigned critical files, but if the tool reports that there are, you may be missing the required security catalogue files needed for signature verification of those files. Those files are stored in _C:\Windows\System32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}_ and it is reported that this location can be cleaned out by Disk Cleanup thus causing the BSOD at next startup!

Do you have any (third-party) "system optimization" or cleanup utilities running on your Windows installation beside Disk Cleanup? It is tempting to use those when running on an SSD, but the truth is you don't need them.

See also:

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...essageId=25cef5ac-b7a9-4bc8-b3b0-b368e8a08267

https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...0/f8a69335-7bb1-4b24-ad39-de752d4f9a96?page=2


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> Driver signature enforcement is not and should not be a problem. It is enabled by default and is a crucial security feature. For some mysterious reason, however, signature verification gets broken and Windows 10 fails to boot normally until enforcement is disabled. Some reports suggest Disk Cleanup has resulted in this, be it user-initiated or system-initiated during automatic maintenance. I personally haven't experienced this though, yet I always manually run Disk Cleanup after successfully upgrading Windows 10, as part of a routine cleanup before taking a system image backup.
> 
> Have a look here and then run the *File Signature Verification* tool (simply search for _*sigverif*_). Using it should be straightforward, simply click _*Start*_ and once the scan is complete, a log file will be created by it showing the results. You can view the log file by clicking the _*Advanced*_ button. You should not have any unsigned critical files, but if the tool reports that there are, you may be missing the required security catalogue files needed for signature verification of those files. Those files are stored in _C:\Windows\System32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}_ and it is reported that this location can be cleaned out by Disk Cleanup thus causing the BSOD at next startup!
> 
> ...


Ok great, thanks for the detailed response! I'll give that a go and report back with the log file if I spot anything untoward.

Regarding any system optimisation or cleanup utilities - it's something I used to run (presume things like CCleaner would apply?) but I've not installed any software of this nature myself - if it is installed it would be part of Windows in other words.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> Driver signature enforcement is not and should not be a problem. It is enabled by default and is a crucial security feature. For some mysterious reason, however, signature verification gets broken and Windows 10 fails to boot normally until enforcement is disabled. Some reports suggest Disk Cleanup has resulted in this, be it user-initiated or system-initiated during automatic maintenance. I personally haven't experienced this though, yet I always manually run Disk Cleanup after successfully upgrading Windows 10, as part of a routine cleanup before taking a system image backup.
> 
> Have a look here and then run the *File Signature Verification* tool (simply search for _*sigverif*_). Using it should be straightforward, simply click _*Start*_ and once the scan is complete, a log file will be created by it showing the results. You can view the log file by clicking the _*Advanced*_ button. You should not have any unsigned critical files, but if the tool reports that there are, you may be missing the required security catalogue files needed for signature verification of those files. Those files are stored in _C:\Windows\System32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}_ and it is reported that this location can be cleaned out by Disk Cleanup thus causing the BSOD at next startup!
> 
> ...


Thanks again.
I've run the Sigverif tool and it came back with the following logs:


```
********************************

Microsoft Signature Verification

Log file generated on 13/03/2019 at 21:47
OS Platform:  Windows (x64), Version:  10.0, Build: 10240, CSDVersion:  
Scan Results: Total Files: 118, Signed: 83, Unsigned: 29, Not Scanned: 6

File                      Modified       Version             Status              Catalogue              Signed By
------------------      ------------   -----------        ------------        -----------          -------------------
[c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\coprocmanager]
detoured.dll             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3d9wrap.dll           15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdxgiwrap.dll           15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation]
license.txt              15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation\coprocmanager]
detoured.dll             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3d9wrapx.dll          15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdxgiwrapx.dll          15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvsmi]
mcu.exe                  15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdebugdump.exe          15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvidia-smi.1.pdf         15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvidia-smi.exe           15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvml.dll                 15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation\opencl]
opencl.dll               15/02/2019     2.0.4.0             Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
opencl64.dll             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\windows\system32]
nvapi64.dll              15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcompiler.dll           15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuda.dll               15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuvid.dll              15/02/2019     7.17.13.9135        Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3dumx.dll             15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdispco6439135.dll      15/02/2019     2.0.49.4            Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdispgenco6439135.d     15/02/2019     2.0.26.2            Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfatbinaryloader.dl     15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfbc64.dll              15/02/2019     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvhdagenco6420103.dl     15/02/2019     2.0.26.2            Not Signed          N/A                 
nvhdap64.dll             15/02/2019     1.3.36.6            Not Signed          N/A                 
nvifr64.dll              15/02/2019     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvinfo.pb                15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvinitx.dll              15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglshim64.dll          15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglv64.dll             15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvopencl.dll             15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvptxjitcompiler.dll     15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvumdshimx.dll           15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nv-vk64.json             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvwgf2umx.dll            15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
streamci.dll             10/07/2015     10.0.10240.16384    Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
sysfxui.dll              10/07/2015     10.0.10240.16384    Not Signed          N/A                 
wmalfxgfxdsp.dll         05/01/2016     10.0.10240.16644    Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\drivers]
1394ohci.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
acpi.sys                 22/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
atapi.sys                10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
ataport.sys              10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
basicdisplay.sys         10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
basicrender.sys          03/06/2017     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
cdrom.sys                10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
disk.sys                 10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
drmk.sys                 10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
drmkaud.sys              10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
hdaudbus.sys             30/09/2016     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
hdaudio.sys              30/09/2016     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
hidclass.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
hidparse.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
hidusb.sys               10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
i8042prt.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
intelppm.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
kbdclass.sys             10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
kbdhid.sys               10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
kdnic.sys                10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
l1c63x64.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
monitor.sys              10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
mouclass.sys             10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
mouhid.sys               10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
msisadrv.sys             10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
mssmbios.sys             10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
nvhda64v.sys             15/02/2019     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
nvlddmkm.sys             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
pci.sys                  28/05/2016     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
pciide.sys               10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
pciidex.sys              10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
portcls.sys              17/09/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
rdpbus.sys               10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
rtl8192su.sys            10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
serenum.sys              10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
serial.sys               23/02/2016     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
spaceport.sys            10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
teedriverw8x64.sys       15/02/2019     None                Signed              heci.cat            Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
umbus.sys                10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
usbccgp.sys              10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
usbd.sys                 25/10/2016     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
usbehci.sys              10/07/2015     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
usbhub.sys               25/09/2015     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
usbhub3.sys              25/11/2015     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
usbport.sys              25/10/2016     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
usbuhci.sys              10/07/2015     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
usbxhci.sys              18/08/2015     2:5.1               Signed              Package_901_for_KB40Microsoft Windows
vdrvroot.sys             10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
volmgr.sys               10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
volsnap.sys              10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
vwifibus.sys             10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
[c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvidia corporation\drs]
dbinstaller.exe          15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdrsdb.bin              15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\compositebus.inf_amd64_98334ba6e76853ba]
compositebus.sys         10/07/2015     None                Not Signed          N/A                 
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\nv_ref_pubwu.inf_amd64_708ec8f9a4d134c6]
nvcontainersetup.exe     15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcplsetupint.exe        15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vulkanrt-installer.e     15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\swenum.inf_amd64_2a699e44676b7781]
swenum.sys               10/07/2015     None                Signed              N/A                 Microsoft Windows
[c:\windows\syswow64]
nvapi.dll                15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcompiler.dll           15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuda.dll               15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuvid.dll              15/02/2019     7.17.13.9135        Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3dum.dll              15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfatbinaryloader.dl     15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfbc.dll                15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvifr.dll                15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvinit.dll               15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglshim32.dll          15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglv32.dll             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvopencl.dll             15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvptxjitcompiler.dll     15/02/2019     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvumdshim.dll            15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nv-vk32.json             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvwgf2um.dll             15/02/2019     None                Signed              nv_ref_pub.cat      Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

Unscanned Files:
------------------
[c:\windows\system32\drivers]
mskssrv.sys         The file is not installed.
mspclock.sys        The file is not installed.
mspqm.sys           The file is not installed.
mstee.sys           The file is not installed.
ndisvirtualbus.sys  The file is not installed.
tunnel.sys          The file is not installed.
```
I couldn't really tell what were critical files and what were normal - the tool didn't seem to flag any either way. Any ideas?

One thing is that it's stopped blue-screening now and just goes straight through to the desktop.

Any further thoughts or tips? Does this now appear to be a software-related issue rather than hardware?

Thanks!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

KugarWeb said:


> Thanks again.
> I've run the Sigverif tool and it came back with the following logs:
> 
> 
> ...


They are all critical files since they all get loaded at boot time. According to this log, you're running Windows 10 build 10240, but in your previous replies, you gave the impression that you're running 1803 progressing to 1809 via Windows Update.



KugarWeb said:


> Thankfully now that I've got past the 1803 update (not 1809 as I previously thought), it's been updating itself swimmingly. I installed the main Winter Update and am now installing the latest security updates for this month as part of 1809.


You have been repeatedly advised to manually upgrade to 1809 by using the Media Creation Tool to download it. Somewhere along the way you did a fresh install, but used build 10240 media? Why would you do that, instead of just using v1809 media to perform the fresh installation? Your Windows installation is not fully patched and we're not going to make progress by moving backwards, so kindly start over as follows:


From another computer, download the Media Creation Tool and use it to download the v1809 ISO file
Burn the ISO file to DVD or flash disk
Download chipset and other available Windows 10 drivers for your motherboard and have them at hand
Download the latest Windows 10 driver for your graphics card from Nvidia
Disconnect the pc from the internet (take it offline). This is important.
Boot from the burned DVD or flash disk and perform a clean installation by deleting ALL existing partitions from the SSD
Install the chipset drivers, reboot and then install the other drivers and reboot as required.
You should now have a fresh, clean and stable installation of Windows 10 1809 that boots without any issues. Perform as many shutdown/reboot operations as needed to be convinced that normal startup is not affected.
Run _*sigverif*_. The log file should not have a single unsigned driver.
Before you reconnect the pc to the internet, you may want to *unpin* the sponsored apps from the Windows 10 Start menu whose downloads are pending. They appear as tiles with downward pointing arrows. Details are available here https://www.howtogeek.com/269331/how-to-disable-all-of-windows-10s-built-in-advertising/

Open Device Manager and check that no device is missing drivers or has a yellow mark next to it. If there is any such device, download the latest available driver for it from its manufacturer's support website and install them. Once all driver issues have been resolved, go ahead and reconnect the pc to the internet.

If you use a Microsoft account to sign into Windows 10, go ahead and set it up or just stick with the local account. As advised earlier, create a second local administrator account for emergency use cases when you can't log in using the current administrator account.

Windows should automatically activate when you go online. It may not be instant, but it eventually should activate in the course of the day. In the meantime, you can check if Windows Update is having any problems installing any updates, but it shouldn't. Reboot as required to install the updates. Once there are no further updates, go ahead and install Chrome if that is your preferred browser.

If Windows is not having ANY issues at this point, you can go ahead and make a system image backup that you can use to restore to this exact state if something goes wrong along the way. It is much faster this way than a fresh clean start.

If you use a third-party antivirus product, don't install it just yet. You already have Windows Defender which is all you really need.

If the issues you had were caused by third-party software, then they will resurface once you install the same stuff! It's a classic case of expecting different results from doing the exact same things! Be mindful of what you let into your system, especially with the free stuff. They often present additional software offers that, if not careful, will get installed alongside them and some of them are more troublesome than helpful. I love free stuff too and have tonnes of them on my systems, so always exercise a little more vigilance and uncheck the additional stuff that you don't want while installing those you want. Keep away from "driver booster or update" programs, as well as system cleaners or optimisation utilities. If you're not sure what's the best approach for addressing a certain issue, you can always create a new topic here. Windows 10 is mostly stable, save for the occasional buggy update. Third-party software and user habits are often what cause havoc on systems, and lack of a reliable recovery strategy doesn't help the situation at all.

If you experience further random lockups and freezes, you could be looking at a hardware defect and those aren't easy to pinpoint. It could be anything, including a grounding fault either on the pc itself or even the mains power supply!


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

Stancestans said:


> They are all critical files since they all get loaded at boot time. According to this log, you're running Windows 10 build 10240, but in your previous replies, you gave the impression that you're running 1803 progressing to 1809 via Windows Update.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - I suspect that in the throws of having to uninstall and reinstall Windows several times I forgot which version I was on :rofl: Apologies! I'll try the steps you suggest and see how that goes.


----------



## KugarWeb (Sep 12, 2007)

KugarWeb said:


> Thanks - I suspect that in the throws of having to uninstall and reinstall Windows several times I forgot which version I was on :rofl: Apologies! I'll try the steps you suggest and see how that goes.


OK, I'm finally starting to get somewhere now.

I've reinstalled Windows to version 10.0.17763 Build 17763 from the link provided, installed the latest drivers from Intel and Nvidia and run the sigverif test again, which came back with the following logs (long story short, no more "not signed" messages).


```
********************************

Microsoft Signature Verification

Log file generated on 18/03/2019 at 21:49
OS Platform:  Windows (x64), Version:  10.0, Build: 17763, CSDVersion:  
Scan Results: Total Files: 157, Signed: 157, Unsigned: 0, Not Scanned: 0

File                      Modified       Version             Status              Catalogue              Signed By
------------------      ------------   -----------        ------------        -----------          -------------------
[c:\program files (x86)\nvidia corporation\coprocmanager]
detoured.dll             25/03/2018     2.1.0.224           Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3d9wrap.dll           25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdxgiwrap.dll           25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation]
license.txt              24/03/2018     None                Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation\coprocmanager]
detoured.dll             25/03/2018     2.1.0.224           Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3d9wrapx.dll          25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdxgiwrapx.dll          25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation\nvsmi]
mcu.exe                  25/03/2018     1.1.5204.20580      Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdebugdump.exe          25/03/2018     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvidia-smi.1.pdf         24/03/2018     None                Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvidia-smi.exe           25/03/2018     8.17.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvml.dll                 25/03/2018     8.17.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\nvidia corporation\opencl]
opencl.dll               25/03/2018     2.0.4.0             Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
opencl64.dll             25/03/2018     2.0.4.0             Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\program files\via\viaaud]
viaaud.exe               16/03/2019     11.5.0.10           Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\windows\system32]
nvapi64.dll              25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcompiler.dll           25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuda.dll               25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuvid.dll              25/03/2018     7.17.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdispco6439135.dll      25/03/2018     2.0.49.4            Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdispgenco6439135.d     25/03/2018     2.0.26.2            Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfatbinaryloader.dl     25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfbc64.dll              25/03/2018     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvhdagenco6420103.dl     24/03/2018     2.0.26.2            Signed              nvhda.cat           Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvhdap64.dll             24/03/2018     1.3.36.6            Signed              nvhda.cat           Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvifr64.dll              25/03/2018     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvinfo.pb                24/03/2018     None                Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvopencl.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvptxjitcompiler.dll     25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
proppageext.dll          16/03/2019     1.0.0.1             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
sysfxui.dll              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
viakaraokeapo.dll        16/03/2019     0.1.0.0             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
viakaraokeproppageex     16/03/2019     0.2.0.0             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
viakaraokesrv.exe        16/03/2019     0.1.0.0             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
viamicarrayapo.dll       16/03/2019     0.5.0.0             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
viamicarrayproppagee     16/03/2019     0.5.0.0             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
viaproppageext.dll       16/03/2019     11.5.0.20           Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
viasysfx.dll             16/03/2019     1.0.0.0             Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmapo264.dll             16/03/2019     1.2.16.73           Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmapo64.dll              16/03/2019     1.0.54.0            Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmppcn64.dll             16/03/2019     1.0.0.180           Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmppld64.dll             16/03/2019     1.0.54.0            Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmthx64.dll              16/03/2019     1.0.15.150          Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmwrp64.dll              16/03/2019     1.0.0.270           Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vtsrdapo.dll             16/03/2019     6.0.6000.16386      Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
wmalfxgfxdsp.dll         15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
wudfcoinstaller.dll      15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\drivers]
1394ohci.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
acpi.sys                 15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
agilevpn.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
atapi.sys                15/09/2018     2:5.1               Signed              Package_51_for_KB448Microsoft Windows
ataport.sys              15/09/2018     2:5.1               Signed              Package_51_for_KB448Microsoft Windows
cdrom.sys                15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
disk.sys                 15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
drmk.sys                 15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
drmkaud.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
hdaudbus.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
hdaudio.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
hidclass.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
hidparse.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
hidusb.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
i8042prt.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
intelppm.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
kbdclass.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
kbdhid.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
kdnic.sys                15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
l1c63x64.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
monitor.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mouclass.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mouhid.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
msisadrv.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mskssrv.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mspclock.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mspqm.sys                15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mssmbios.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
mstee.sys                15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
ndistapi.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
ndisvirtualbus.sys       15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
ndiswan.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
nvhda64v.sys             24/03/2018     1.3.36.6            Signed              nvhda.cat           Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvvad64v.sys             24/03/2018     4.4.0.0             Signed              nvvad.cat           Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvvhci.sys               24/03/2018     202.0.0.0           Signed              nvvhci.cat          Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
pci.sys                  08/01/2019     2:5.1               Signed              Package_180_for_KB44Microsoft Windows
pciide.sys               15/09/2018     2:5.1               Signed              Package_51_for_KB448Microsoft Windows
pciidex.sys              15/09/2018     2:5.1               Signed              Package_51_for_KB448Microsoft Windows
portcls.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
rasl2tp.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
raspppoe.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
raspptp.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
rassstp.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
rdpbus.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
serenum.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
serial.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
spacedump.sys            15/09/2018     2:5.1               Signed              Package_3_for_KB4480Microsoft Windows
spaceport.sys            08/01/2019     2:5.1               Signed              Package_3_for_KB4480Microsoft Windows
teedriverw8x64.sys       07/07/2015     11.0.0.1157         Signed              heci.cat            Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
umbus.sys                15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbccgp.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbd.sys                 15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbehci.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbhub.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbhub3.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbport.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbstor.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbuhci.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
usbxhci.sys              15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
vdrvroot.sys             15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
viahduaa.sys             16/03/2019     6.0.11.1000         Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vid.sys                  08/01/2019     2:5.1               Signed              Package_27_for_KB448Microsoft Windows
vmfilt64.sys             16/03/2019     6.10.0.8            Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
volmgr.sys               08/01/2019     2:5.1               Signed              Package_3_for_KB4480Microsoft Windows
volume.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
wudfrd.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\drivers\nvidia corporation\drs]
dbinstaller.exe          25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvdrsdb.bin              24/03/2018     None                Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\windows\system32\drivers\umdf]
usbxhcicompanion.dll     15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
wpdfs.dll                15/09/2018     2:10.0              Signed              Microsoft-Windows-PoMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\basicdisplay.inf_amd64_5103ac179273be89]
basicdisplay.sys         15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\basicrender.inf_amd64_0b8d03c3bc0e7fd9]
basicrender.sys          15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\compositebus.inf_amd64_e4d35af746093dc3]
compositebus.sys         15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\nv_dispi.inf_amd64_c1a085cc86772d3f]
nvcontainersetup.exe     25/03/2018     1.0.7.0             Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcplsetupint.exe        25/03/2018     1.0.7.0             Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3dum.dll              25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3dum_cfg.dll          25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3dumx.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvd3dumx_cfg.dll         25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvinit.dll               25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvinitx.dll              25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvlddmkm.sys             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvldumd.dll              25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvldumdx.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglshim32.dll          25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglshim64.dll          25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglv32.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvoglv64.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvumdshim.dll            25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvumdshimx.dll           25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nv-vk32.json             24/03/2018     None                Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nv-vk64.json             24/03/2018     None                Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvwgf2um.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvwgf2um_cfg.dll         25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvwgf2umx.dll            25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvwgf2umx_cfg.dll        25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vulkanrt-installer.e     25/03/2018     1.0.65.1            Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
[c:\windows\system32\driverstore\filerepository\swenum.inf_amd64_31f554b660026323]
swenum.sys               15/09/2018     2:10.0,2:6.3,2:6.2,2Signed              Microsoft-Windows-ClMicrosoft Windows
[c:\windows\syswow64]
nvapi.dll                25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcompiler.dll           25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuda.dll               25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvcuvid.dll              25/03/2018     7.17.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfatbinaryloader.dl     25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvfbc.dll                25/03/2018     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvifr.dll                25/03/2018     6.14.13.9135        Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvopencl.dll             25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
nvptxjitcompiler.dll     25/03/2018     23.21.13.9135       Signed              nv_disp.cat         Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmapo232.dll             16/03/2019     1.2.16.73           Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmapo32.dll              16/03/2019     1.0.54.0            Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
vmthx32.dll              16/03/2019     1.0.15.150          Signed              viahduaa.cat        Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
```
I'll take an image backup now and also create an Administrator account.
So far so good - no more lockups after several restarts. I do notice one slight hiccup when it gets to the American Megatrends logo in that it stalls which I don't remember it doing. After a few seconds of waiting it boots into Windows though.

Any ideas what may have caused the lockups before? Anything else I can do to test the limits and find out what may have gone wrong or will it be a complete mystery?

Thanks - hopefully this is the last I'll have to post on this issue now!!


----------

